# Precision copy Lady with an Ermine



## MartinDaVinci (May 11, 2020)

Hello, I am posting my unfinished Lady with an Ermine, which is a precision copy in original size, oil on wood :vs_closedeyes:

The black sfumato as finish hasn't been done yet, as I had to do more practise. But I am ready now to paint extremely thin layers.

Have you ever seen a copy that is more accurate yet? :sip:

regards,
Martin


----------

